# All geeked over shu!



## pugmommy7 (Mar 29, 2007)

I started collecting after hearing all the buzz,and I am in love! I am working on a nice little stash of e/s and blushes, and am interested in some rouge ulimiteds for summer. I am all about thier pinks!
 I also want to try that fiber mascara when I use up some of my backlog of mascara.( I am down to only 2 open tubes from 5 or so;p)
I have to give those shadows some major love,b/c the payoff is amazing and true and lasts like crazy over udpp. I have used them wet and dry and gotten some amazing verstatility!
 had to share
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I'll post pics of my fledgling collection is there is interest
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



love,
jen


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, I don't discriminate. So, post what you have. It's how I get ideas, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Taj (Apr 1, 2007)

I went crazy for the rouge as well. Wish I had tried out every single colour !


----------



## mskitchmas (Apr 1, 2007)

i'd love to see your collection. i've been curious about this brand too.


----------



## geeko (Apr 1, 2007)

i've some of their e/s and blushers too and the color payoff is good

here's a small collection of mine


----------



## msmack (Apr 1, 2007)

oooooo00oooo... pretty! antiqued pink looks reallllly nice!!


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 1, 2007)

Antiqued orange actually looks edible :O How do you like it? I must have that, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Ascella (Apr 2, 2007)

I love eye shadows from Shu Uemura too!


----------



## geeko (Apr 2, 2007)

antiqued orange gives a very sunkissed look to my NC20 face. Both the antiqued pink and antiqued orange are LE from last year's grand opera collection.


----------

